# Dogs+Baseball=Bark in the Park



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So Proud of Ziva! Norfolk Tides held a Bark in the Park game yesterday.
Took the whole family. Had a blast. Ziva behaved so well. 

There were thousands of people and 223 dogs at the event. She behaved very well and got compliments all day. She got tired of having her picture taken. We were chosen to be family of the game and she was on the "Big Board" screen. 14 months old and 'She's a Star". 

Ziva was very gentle with kids. Was nice for all greets and pets. She got "goosed" by a lot of dogs just walking along and not a single growl, snap or scuffle the whole day. Although a little stressed early on you can see she settled and relaxed nicely.  I'm so proud of her!

The last pic is our visit with Team Roxie of the Greater Atlantic Rescue Dogs www.gardk9.org . We are proud to know them. Team Roxie was recognized at the game for their recent success in the search for the victims of the Mid-Atlantic Balloon Festival tragedy.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

sounds like a great day. congrats on zivas' new found stardom.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good job Ziva


----------

